# winged ants



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

anyone else notice the massive amount of winged ants in the air yesterday? i noticed a swarm emerging in my yard yesterday before i left for a concert at pine knob. when we got to pine knob i realized many colonies must have hatched at the same time because the air was filled with em. had to drink those beers fast to keep the bugs out of the cup.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

You seem sure they are ants with wings. But in case you might be mistaken and they are termite swarmers (some people do make that mistake) here is a link.

http://www.terminix.com/Termite-Control/Exterminator/Termite-or-Ant/default.aspx


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes. There was something flying around. Landed on my windshield and looked like some kind of little bee.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Oldgrandman said:


> You seem sure they are ants with wings. But in case you might be mistaken and they are termite swarmers (some people do make that mistake) here is a link.
> 
> http://www.terminix.com/Termite-Control/Exterminator/Termite-or-Ant/default.aspx


Nope, they were definately ants. I experienced this as well. I gotta beleive it was more than a few colonies because they were all over my car leaving work in Farmington, all the way to my home in Novi. My GF said the air was thick with them in Livonia and Redford, and evidently all the way to Pine Knob. It's my understanding that the winged ones are the males in search of queens. If that's the case, there must have been some *serious* "bom-chica-wa-wa" :yikes::lol:


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

putzy said:


> Yes. There was something flying around. Landed on my windshield and looked like some kind of little bee.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'll second looking like a little bee, just no yellow. You guys down south weren't the only ones with them. I was sitting on a lawn chair round about 5 and they looked like they were coming right out of the ground and into the sky in my back yard.


----------

